# Vindicatrix



## Mike lawrence (Oct 29, 2006)

Lads, Wonder if any of you can help! You usually can. Where does the name Vindicatrix come from? Have checked Wickapedia and other sources but unable to get meaning of word. I trained on the 'Vindi' (over 50 odd years ago) and was told the name means Avenger. Can any one clear it for me. While we're at it where did the name tiger come from in ref., to 'Old Man's ' stwd. Merry Christmas and Happy new Year Lads. If there's any vacancy for a cook on the virtual reality ship, I can sling a pretty good pot of 'scouse up. Yours Mike[=P]


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

Mike lawrence said:


> Lads, Wonder if any of you can help! You usually can. Where does the name Vindicatrix come from? Have checked Wickapedia and other sources but unable to get meaning of word. I trained on the 'Vindi' (over 50 odd years ago) and was told the name means Avenger. Can any one clear it for me. While we're at it where did the name tiger come from in ref., to 'Old Man's ' stwd. Merry Christmas and Happy new Year Lads. If there's any vacancy for a cook on the virtual reality ship, I can sling a pretty good pot of 'scouse up. Yours Mike[=P]


contact sir william on the ship,sorry dont know about the Vindi.


----------



## clancy (Oct 3, 2006)

go to the vindicatrix web site it should tell you all you need to know clancy


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

*vindicatrix*

as an ex vindi boy i,ve always been under the impression that it meant FEMALE avenger it sounds about right .....backsplice V 57 (Thumb) (Smoke)


----------



## Mike lawrence (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks Lads, I thought it was feminin but unless I missed it reading the Vindi news still not sure . Mike


----------



## viking (Nov 3, 2005)

it does mean female avanger


----------



## Mike lawrence (Oct 29, 2006)

Good on you Viking. Was it a Welsh one as my better half is Welsh and she certainly avenges. Mike


----------



## owen69 (Jul 20, 2006)

hi, tiger might be because the old man used to send him on the prowl for books etc,(tittletattle too).that was my job when i was one.owen69


----------



## Mike lawrence (Oct 29, 2006)

Owen69. Someone's suggested tiger derives from 'Old Man's' stwd wore a striped coat! Thanks for all the replies lads. Mike


----------

